# XV107 R'varna: Dangerous or Not?



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

So I am setting up a fight between a good friend of mine who is a hardcore Tau player; like Waac lvl type guy. He is excited to deploy this unit he finished painting; the XV107 R'varna. After looking up the link on Lexicanum(Here:http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/XV107_R%27varna) I still know very little on this badboy.

Therefore I am here to ask more knowledgable Heretics a few question. First what is this Battlesuit's primary function. I understand it's a powerhouse but are we talking Troop sweeper or Vehcile killer; or both? Second is it ombile, or does it act more as a weapons platform similar to LE, Raiders, and other vehcile gunboats? Thirdly, as stupid as this sounds, is this even a Codex unit, is it legal to play? Finally whats the stats on this sucker's armor, as I have been unable to find them and don't own a copy of the new Codex? Is there anything in particular(Guard related) that will make a quick kill, or do I have to slug this out?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

The R'Varna is obscenely powerful, and that's after the nerf that brought its weapons down a buuuuuuunch.

It is excellent anti-tank and monstrous creature, since the larger a thing it shoots at, the higher strength its large blast templates and the more hits those large blast templates cause. It is T7, W6, 2+ armor that can Nova Reactor for a 3+ invuln. It costs slightly more than a land raider. At least its large blasts (that it can Nova to double the number of large blasts it fires, though then it can't fire in the next turn) are no longer AP3...

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/R/Rvarna15-1-2014.pdf

It still stands as one of the cheesiest examples of Forgeworld cheese that has ever cheesed the face of the galaxy. Perhaps sliiiiightly less so now that Escalation and Lords of War and Codex: Imperial Knights (*throws hands in air in disgust*) have introduced D strength weapons into normal 40k...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> It still stands as one of the cheesiest examples of Forgeworld cheese that has ever cheesed the face of the galaxy.


Can I quote you on that, that's FB material right there. 

Honestly idk how to even fight something like that Mossy Toes. :shok::shok::shok: As I'm running Guard should I just bring Vanquisher's/Executioners or should I invest in a gun line? Otherswise my poor Guardsmen are going to become piles of goo rreeeaaalll fast.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd recommend a grey knight detachment of termies, an inquisitor, and a vindicare assassin to shield break him.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Forgive my ignorance, but how does a Vindicare Assassin break this guys shield save?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> The R'Varna is obscenely powerful, and that's after the nerf that brought its weapons down a buuuuuuunch.
> 
> It is excellent anti-tank and monstrous creature, since the larger a thing it shoots at, the higher strength its large blast templates and the more hits those large blast templates cause. It is T7, W6, 2+ armor that can Nova Reactor for a 3+ invuln. It costs slightly more than a land raider. At least its large blasts (that it can Nova to double the number of large blasts it fires, though then it can't fire in the next turn) are no longer AP3...
> 
> ...


What?

It's a piece of shit now, and far, *far* from the worst thing Forge World make. That prize easily, indisputably goes to Sabre Weapons Platforms.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> What?
> 
> It's a piece of shit now, and far, *far* from the worst thing Forge World make. That prize easily, indisputably goes to Sabre Weapons Platforms.


Ok, I'm verging into hyperbole and freely admit it. And yes, Sabre Turrets... *twitches*


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Heavy Weapons Teams needed a buff, not a competing unit that completely outclassed them in every way


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

emporershand89 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but how does a Vindicare Assassin break this guys shield save?


Shield breaker rounds, unless something changed it from the last time I looked. Removes invuln saves.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

If the Nova Reactor is an item of wargear, Shield Breaker will take away the 3++. If it's a special rule, then close but no cigar.


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

It is, riptide shield generator.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Good holy Donkeys  I will look into this and bring appropriate firepower.


----------

